# Dem Rep Katie Hill Naked with Intern



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Not only liking the "throuple," but also liking to abuse others. It is proven that antisocial and narcissistic personality types crave positions of power just so they can abuse it.



> Naked pictures of the congresswoman have turned up, first at RedState, and now beyond, showing Hill sitting there with her giant naked thighs spread out, buck naked in some hotel room, stroking her very, very, young submissive female staffer's hair like an alpha orangutuan, It was a picture which must have been taken by someone else, perhaps the man, legislative director Graham Kelly, in the reported Hill "throuple" relationship, (we get to learn so many new words with these freshmen Democrats), or else her husband, who's also reported to be a member of the 'throuple.' Who knows, maybe it was four of them.


Pic in the link. Nothing outlandish shown.

https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/10/doesnt_every_congressional_democrat_get_naked_with_the_interns_like_katie_hill.html


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't need to know this.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Annie said:


> I don't need to know this.


Know thy lefty crazies.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Know thy lefty crazies.


Ewww, just ewww.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A drunk as well.

https://www.redstate.com/jenvanlaar/2019/10/24/texts-reveal-concern-katie-hill-drinking-missing-flights/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Lie and deny Katie!!!

This *WENCH* is the one who led the charge to deny Justice Kavanaugh a seat on the court for a trumped -dRAT hoax.

All the while using male and female staffers as play toys, some with her estranged Husband/Ex. Seems she runs on AC/DC.........

And, she's on the "House ethics committee". She should resign or be censored/impeached.

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/10/21/kompromat-nude-photos-of-democrat-katie-hill-multiple-affairs-swirling-around-congresswoman-threaten-to-undermine-impeachment/

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/10/22/democrat-katie-hill-denies-affairs-with-staffers-despite-photographic-evidence/

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/10/23/ethics-committee-to-investigate-whether-democrat-katie-hill-had-inappropriate-sexual-relationship-with-staffer/

https://www.redstate.com/jenvanlaar/2019/10/18/ca-rep.-katie-hill-allegedly-involved-female-staffer-2-yr-throuple-relationship

Close your eyes Annie!!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I was wondering when this would pop up here. She really shouldnt even be in politics. I believe she was one of the ones who flipped a district using ballot harvesting. She definitely a whack-a-doodle.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Read about this the other day. Now, this is corruption that I can get behind, or, is that in front of, or maybe sideways. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

First of all, I am not an "intern." I am a "consultant."

Two, I was covered with a towel for most of the evening.

Finally, I bristle at the epithet of being a "female staffer." Where I come from, bikers have long hair! (see 'avatar')

In many ways, I was not officially there, and I intend not to be there ever again...unless called.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One of my agents in the field was able to dig up this picture of the esteemed Representative. It appears that her tattoo is of a Plus Sign so I imagine she like math? And that tube of brownish liquid and smoke appears to be some smoking device? However, I have no idea what that black squiggly stuff is in her female nether regions...

Mods, please remove if it is not appropriate.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> One of my agents in the field was able to dig up this picture of the esteemed Representative. It appears that her tattoo is of a Plus Sign so I imagine she like math? And that tube of brownish liquid and smoke appears to be some smoking device? However, I have no idea what that black squiggly stuff is in her female nether regions...
> 
> Mods, please remove if it is not appropriate.
> 
> View attachment 100931


The tat looks like a Maltese cross @Slippy. Maybe she's also a Nazi?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Gag. Yuck. Puke.
Both of them need to burn in Hell, and her husband needs to be there too.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> One of my agents in the field was able to dig up this picture of the esteemed Representative. It appears that her tattoo is of a Plus Sign so I imagine she like math? And that tube of brownish liquid and smoke appears to be some smoking device? However, I have no idea what that black squiggly stuff is in her female nether regions...
> 
> Mods, please remove if it is not appropriate.
> 
> View attachment 100931


You must realize that she is smoking a bong, right?

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/10/naked-while-smoking-a-bong-more-shocking-photos-of-popular-democrat-katie-hill-surface/


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Its against congressional rules to have relations such as this with staffers etc.. But, being a Dem, she will likely be re elected and her finances will grow exponentially.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> You must realize that she is smoking a bong, right?
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/10/naked-while-smoking-a-bong-more-shocking-photos-of-popular-democrat-katie-hill-surface/


But what is she smoking? Weed, crack, meth?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> But what is she smoking? Weed, crack, meth?


She is "built" like a drinking, pot smoking ho. Quite special for sure.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

This looks a lot like the tatoo on her groin

"Hill's iron cross tattoo on her pubic area is similar to the symbols formerly used white supremacists referencing a World War II Nazi medal (pictured) "

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7609835/Katie-Hill-seen-showing-Nazi-era-tattoo-smoking-BONG-NAKED.html


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> You must realize that she is smoking a bong, right?
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/10/naked-while-smoking-a-bong-more-shocking-photos-of-popular-democrat-katie-hill-surface/


But, that is actually a positive for a Democrat.
She will get more votes if this picture gets wide play.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> This looks a lot like the tatoo on her groin
> 
> "Hill's iron cross tattoo on her pubic area is similar to the symbols formerly used white supremacists referencing a World War II Nazi medal (pictured) "
> 
> ...


Looking at the "Exclusive Daily Mail photos" at that link, I will say that she has a cute butt.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Looking at the "Exclusive Daily Mail photos" at that link, I will say that she has a cute butt.


But RPD, what about the poor little goat? They just passed a law about animal cruelty being a felony..............:vs_laugh: :devil:


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Well crap people...Being an old Army Sgt I'd hit it!!!! With a Baseball bat maybe.....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I admit I came here to see here boobs, cause once you see one set of boobs,.... well you want to see them all...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Looking at the "Exclusive Daily Mail photos" at that link, I will say that she has a cute butt.


Well, RPD, I'd re-think that observation. I've seen the way "government employees" treat their assigned automobiles, so my guess is they handle their 'love bunnies' in a similar fashion.

You know, lots of mileage, very few tune-ups and cheap fuel...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I admit I came here to see here boobs, *cause once you see one set of boobs,.... well you want to see them all*...


" Ron White"


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@hawgrider*, I'm not a boob guy, I always look at the legs.

After all, she has to reach the foot-pegs...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Well, RPD, I'd re-think that observation. I've seen the way "government employees" treat their assigned automobiles, so my guess is they handle their 'love bunnies' in a similar fashion.
> 
> You know, lots of mileage, very few tune-ups and cheap fuel...


I enjoyed the view, but I wouldn't touch it even wearing a full Hazmat suit.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

She is a democrat so all is forgiven all good. As they say nothing to see here move on. They are going after the press for reporting on it. Funny how that works when it comes to Democrats.


----------



## dry_wash (Sep 24, 2019)

My wife and I have the "privilege" of this being our Congressional "representative"; we didn't vote for her, but that was because of her policy platform when running. Still wouldn't vote for her.

Aside from the Californication lifestyle with a campaign volunteer, and potentially her legislative director Graham Kelly, I find it troubling that the photo of her with the bong taken on 9-11-2017; pot wasn't legalize for use until Jan. 2018. That excludes the pre-existing medical marijuana with Rx. use. So she broke CA state law, and Federal law in place, at the time.

And yeah, pot, so what? Slick Willy didn't inhale :vs_worry: and "it's not any worse than drinking". But how much are you/we willing to let the rule of law get stepped over or trampled on? 

If it wasn't diddling with an employee and the timing of the pot ingestion, it would probably not raise an eyebrow.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

dry_wash said:


> My wife and I have the "privilege" of this being our Congressional "representative"; we didn't vote for her, but that was because of her policy platform when running. Still wouldn't vote for her.
> 
> Aside from the Californication lifestyle with a campaign volunteer, and potentially her legislative director Graham Kelly, I find it troubling that the photo of her with the bong taken on 9-11-2017; pot wasn't legalize for use until Jan. 2018. That excludes the pre-existing medical marijuana with Rx. use. So she broke CA state law, and Federal law in place, at the time.
> 
> ...


How do we know what was in the bong was pot? People smoke meth, crack and heroin/opium.

It has also came out that she is a drunk. Didn't she chastise Brent Kavanaugh for drinking?

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7609313/Katie-Hill-missed-flights-drinking-staffers-worry-partying-affecting-work.html

"Democratic congresswoman Katie Hill's excessive drinking raised concerns among her staffers, lover and now-estranged husband, according to bombshell text messages.

The 32-year-old California representative came home drunk at 3am, missed flights because she was staying out all night partying, as she even admitted her fear that she was heading towards mania, texts obtained by Red State reveal.

Hill's husband Kenny Heslep and various staffers all voiced their concerns about her drinking and how it was impacting her mental health - and ability to do her job."


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I admit I came here to see here boobs, cause once you see one set of boobs,.... well you want to see them all...


And why do women not get that??? They are like potato chips for crying out load!!! :devil:


----------



## dry_wash (Sep 24, 2019)

Mad Trapper said:


> How do we know what was in the bong was pot? People smoke meth, crack and heroin/opium.
> 
> It has also came out that she is a drunk. Didn't she chastise Brent Kavanaugh for drinking?
> 
> ...


True, about what was in the bong. My presumption.

The Daily Mail article makes her habits out to be pretty out-of-control, and headed off of the rails.

Guess that she's resigned, now. (Can't post links due to my lack of posts).


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I had my own problems with the pictures. I hate to sound like a Neanderthal, but I would have figured government folks could get better babes...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

RedLion said:


> You must realize that she is smoking a bong, right?
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/10/naked-while-smoking-a-bong-more-shocking-photos-of-popular-democrat-katie-hill-surface/


That tattoo is fascist, lol/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

A bong. What an antiquated device. Sure the college boomers loved it, but you can get higher, cheaper and mellower on a decent bottle of Patron. And the Mexicans have steady work...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> A bong. What an antiquated device. Sure the college boomers loved it, but you can get higher, cheaper and mellower on a decent bottle of Patron. And the Mexicans have steady work...


One serious issue, picture was taken before MJ was legal in California...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> One serious issue, picture was taken before MJ was legal in California...


My guess is that there was more illegal pot in California when other legal states had less.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> My guess is that there was more illegal pot in California when other legal states had less.


But the perception is , she was smoking it while a Congresswoman and it was illegal at the time..
And her affair, sexual misconduct etc was akin an Military Officer having sexual relations with an Enlisted person. Unsat, and against UCMJ.
Her personal life is one thing, but, ethically/morally and legally, she was out of bounds.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> Her personal life is one thing, but, ethically/morally and legally, she was out of bounds.


Well, ethically, morally and legally, I am usually out of bounds. I'm usually foiling our liberal overseers on The Isthmus. For example, I use a 1955 license plate on my bike with the name "Milan" professionally stenciled in boldface.

I then answer the officer only in Sicilian. My shortest official record is 7 minutes, 24 seconds. Then he shook his head and left...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

She did more than that, including using campaign funds to pay the chick and continuing to pay her once she elected as a "consultant".


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

AOC is blaming sexism, for whorlet Hill's woes.

Hill used her last day in congress to vote to impeach President Trump, and use the platform/stage to play the part of a victim.

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/11/02/aoc-suggests-katie-hills-fate-rooted-sexism-doesnt-happen-male-members-same-way/


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> She did more than that, including using campaign funds to pay the chick and continuing to pay her once she elected as a "consultant".


*She has not learned a thing by this happening to her.*

Her resignation letter.









https://www.facebook.com/RepKatieHill/photos/a.1171605409672163/1389852531180782/?type=3&theater


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In her resignation, she blamed everyone but herself.
Typical liberal, she's now the "victim".

Hey, lady!! If'n ya didn't pose for naked pictures, or pay and have sex with staffers both male and female, or get drunk alot, this wouldn't have happened to you.

No, you are not a victim, just a common, trashy, slut.
I bet your Momma is real proud of you.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In her resignation, she blamed everyone but herself.
> Typical liberal, she's now the "victim".
> 
> Hey, lady!! If'n ya didn't pose for naked pictures, or pay and have sex with staffers both male and female, or get drunk alot, this wouldn't have happened to you.
> ...


This is the kind of White Trash that the liberals are proud to call their own. No morals, ethics, or scruples.

How long before a looney liberal in Commiefornia gives the skanky harlot a government job? As she is "well qualified" in their eyes.

She'd be running for higher office, with D-Rat backing, if her sordid lifestyle not been exposed!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When does she start work at CNN or MSNBC ? I hear Bill Clinton offer her a job.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> When does she start work at CNN or MSNBC ? I hear Bill Clinton offer her a job.


Word is she turned down Slick Willie's job offer, as the "special" position(s) Willie wanted her for, also required "interactions" with Huma and the Hildebeast. :vs_shocked: :vs_laugh:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Just like all lefty turds once caught, play the victim.



> 'I just wanted it all to be over': Katie Hill pens op-ed about contemplating suicide amid resignation


https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/i-just-wanted-it-all-to-be-over-katie-hill-pens-op-ed-about-contemplating-suicide-amid-resignation


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Just like all lefty turds once caught, play the victim.
> 
> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/i-just-wanted-it-all-to-be-over-katie-hill-pens-op-ed-about-contemplating-suicide-amid-resignation


Well of course, it's not her fault she is a slut. :tango_face_grin:


----------

